# Erp Modus Asus



## Heylender89 (21. Januar 2020)

Hallöle,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem und bevor ich mir da was kaputt mache frage ich euch lieber mal.

Ich habe hier das Asus ROG Crosshair VII Hero und benutze dafür das Corsair HX1000.

Mein Problem besteht darin das wenn ich das System herunterfahre, der Pc meint weiterhin Strom auf die USB Anschlüsse weiter zu leiten.
Da bei mir aber Tastatur und Kopfhörer über RGB verfügen schaltet das der Pc leider nicht nach dem Herunter fahren ab.

Persönlich habe ich schon viel im Bios herum gespielt und bin dank Google auf die ErP Einstellung gekommen. Soweit ich das verstanden habe muss ich diese Aktivieren damit der Pc im Aus zustand den Strom von den USB Anschlüssen deaktiviert.
Was mich jedoch nachdenklich macht ist, das einige meinen der Pc würde nicht mehr angehen weil diese ErP Einstellung auch Einfluss auf das Netzteil hat!?!

Dazu jetzt meine Frage, 
Was passiert wenn ich da etwas aktiviere und was von der Auswahl muss aktiviert werden? Hab echt keine Lust da irgend etwas zu Crashen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. Januar 2020)

Willkommen im PCGH Forum.
Da crashed überhaupt nichts,alles harmlos 
S4	Ruhezustand (englisch „hibernation“, „suspend to disk“, „STD“) – der Betriebszustand ist auf einem nicht-flüchtigen Speicher gesichert

S5	Soft-Off-Modus, System ist quasi ausgeschaltet, aber das Netzteil liefert Spannung und das System kann mit einem mechanischen Taster („Einschaltknopf“), der an der Hauptplatine angeschlossen ist, oder – je nach Modell und BIOS-Einstellung – auch über die Netzwerkschnittstelle (Wake On LAN) wieder aktiviert werden.

RGB Beleuchtung kann man meist separat im Bios deaktivieren damit wirklich alles dunkel ist nach dem abschalten.
Auch für die Versorgung der USB Anschlüsse gibt es normal eine Option im Bios damit diese nicht noch mit Strom versorgt werden.

Beides zu finden unter :Advanced/Gerätekonfiguration

Ich habe auch ein Asus Board und es steht bei mir auf: S4 + S5
Wegen Energiespar Modus unter Windows ,das ist wohl "nur" mit S5 im Startmenü sonst nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Heylender89 (21. Januar 2020)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort, dann werde ich das gleich mal Einstellen.
Das ganze RGB zeug hab ich schon im Bios deaktiviert, ich mein PC aus da muss es nicht leuchten 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Januar 2020)

Hat es geklappt?
Bei mir ist trotz ErP teilweise die Tastatur noch am leuchten nach dem herunterfahren. Aber nur manchmal. Ganz komisch. Hab mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden.


----------



## Heylender89 (22. Januar 2020)

Joa hat super geklappt, der gesamte Pc schaltet jetzt die Beleuchtung ab. Also auch diese Zusatzbeleuchtung am Bios reset knopf (spielerei ey )
USB bekommt auch absolut keinen Saft mehr, würde diese ErP echt empfehlen

Hab es auf S4+S5 gestellt


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2020)

Bei mir habe ich auch S4 + S5 eingestellt und damit wird das komplette Mainboard stromlos gemacht. Natürlich auch alles an USB was mit vorhanden ist. Ich sehe es auch daran das alle LEDs was mein Mainboard besitzt mit ausgehen. Mit dem einschalten habe ich auch keine Probleme, der Rechner lässt sich weiterhin Problemlos über den Einschaltknopf des Gehäuse einschalten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Januar 2020)

Ich hab nur die Optionen enabled und disabled bei meinem Board. Bei beiden verhält sich das mit der Beleuchtung genau gleich  Bleibt in 2 von 10 Fällen nach dem herunterfahren an.


----------

